# The Forum is very, very slow!



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Business must be booming here at DBSTALK as the Forum today has been very, very, slow all day long and into the night.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Been fine for me all day/night...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I was on yesterday and didn't notice any slowness either.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No issues here. Checked the server and everything looks good.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I had intermittent issues on Friday night but all seems well here.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Everything has seemed fine on my end for the last few days....


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

The problem must be on my end then because the site has been very slow for me. But I don't know what would be causing the site to just be slow for me?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I would reset your router for a few minutes and try again.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Dolly... I had problems a couple of weeks ago with the top of the page ads taking forever to load (or not loading at all) and slowing the whole process of page loadings. A reboot of the computer solved the problem. Are you seeing a similar situation?


----------



## kbz71 (Jun 19, 2008)

slow for me at work I will try it at home.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

kbz71 said:


> slow for me at work I will try it at home.


Are you talking about today? I've been on pretty much all day and haven't experienced any issues...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dolly, maybe it's your location..._"Almost Heaven, West Virginia"_ 

I'd rather be there and be slow, than almost in Hell down below.


----------

